# Project on E shopping



## aneek (Mar 21, 2009)

hi guys....
I need a e commerce progect on a e shopping website developed on java vector and also in EJB.
The total details of the project would be..
1. A user can view all the product in the website categories....
2. If He wants to buy the thing then he or she have to add it to the shopping cart.
3. Then the "show Price" button will show the total amount on total items.
4. When he/she presses the buy button then he is shown to Log In page...If he is a registered user then proceed else go to Sign Up page.
5. If registered user then show him the items in cart and total price. After payment a transaction ID is to be given to him. Which gives him or her the later information on the delivery of the goods.So here to track different users have to use session to track.
6. Have to use ms access as database.
7. After logout the cart will be cleared. Also there should be a option that will delete any chosen item from the cart.
8. The interface should be in HTML. Have to use JavaScript, JSP, EJB,Vector,Servlets...Whenever needed....

                      Please I need this project desperately....Please note that this is not for any kind of commercial use or not for any business use. It's for only my use at home.
So please guys.....Provide me one or at least give me a link from where I can download this type of project for free...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 22, 2009)

you can use google checkout. It is free and user friendly.


----------



## aryan2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

u can use eBAy.


----------

